# الصلاه مفيده لكل واحد ((طلب))



## antoon refaat (5 يناير 2006)

*الصلاه مفيده لكل واحد ((طلب))*

يا جماعه  ياريت تصلولي صلاه حاره جدا لان الظروووووووووف اللي انا فيها ياريت ويارب متكونش عند حد ولا وصلت لحد قبل كده لانها مشاكل بجد ياريت لو بتحبوا بابا يسوع ياريت انا بأترجاكم تصلولي  وربن معاكم وياريت كل من يعرف إيميلي الجديد يكلمني عليه ولكل من يهمه الامر إيميلي :
arabchurch_2006@yahoo.com


----------



## ميرنا (5 يناير 2006)

*ربنا معاك يا انطون وثق انى ربنا بيحبك ومش هيسيبك*


----------



## Coptic Man (5 يناير 2006)

*ربنا معاك يا انطون 

ثق في ذراع الرب القديرة 

وبركة وشفاعة كل القديسين تساندك 

الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## antoon refaat (17 يناير 2006)

الف شكر ليكم يا جماعه


----------

